
K-PAX - dsego
http://www.k-pax.com/main.html
======
rbsk
Really, A completely flash site in 2018? I am not turning flash on but can
only assume this is the original site from 1997 when the domain was
registered.

------
damm
It's the old site if you load the flash.

